# Atheros 2413 hang on scan



## FryShadow (May 7, 2009)

Hi all,

Just install FreeBSD 7.2 in my lappy Acer 5050. I checked my Atheros model as below


```
ath0: <Atheros 2413> mem 0xd0200000-0xd020ffff irq 21 at device 4.0 on pci8                                                                 
ath0: [ITHREAD]                                                                                                                             
ath0: WARNING: using obsoleted if_watchdog interface                                                                                        
ath0: Ethernet address: 00:19:7d:63:cd:d3                                                                                                   
ath0: mac 7.8 phy 4.5 radio 5.6
```

I already loaded if_ath_load in loader.conf and when I try to scan for a wireless access point, it just hang with any result


```
fry# ifconfig ath0
ath0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 00:19:7d:63:cd:d3
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
        status: no carrier
        ssid "" channel 3 (2422 Mhz 11g)
        authmode OPEN privacy OFF txpower 31.5 bmiss 7 scanvalid 60 bgscan
        bgscanintvl 300 bgscanidle 250 roam:rssi11g 7 roam:rate11g 5
        protmode CTS burst bintval 0
```

Scanning hang..


```
fry# ifconfig ath0 up scan
```

Really hope someone can help/guide me on this 
thanks in advance


----------



## richardpl (May 8, 2009)

It doesnt hang, use


> ifconfig ath0 up list scan


 instead.


----------

